# Irregular bowel movements after switching to raw



## ducky (Aug 6, 2010)

I've recently transitioned my dog to a raw diet after much research. He is about 3 weeks in and has been doing great up until the last few days.

A few days ago, he had gotten runny bowel movements and threw up a couple of times one morning. 

I had put him on a brief fast, which stabilized him for 2-3 days, but now he hasn't pooped in 36+ hours, even after consuming ~4lbs of raw meat over the last 2 days (today included.)

I have read that GSDs can show some digestive issues when adjusting to the diet, so I'm wondering, is this anything I should be overly concerned about?

Aside from the no pooping, he's otherwise been healthy and happy since the brief fast.


----------



## tugginntrackin715 (Apr 23, 2010)

my girl had some issues when she switched to raw, are you giving raw meaty bones or just muscle meat? i put a spoon full of plain canned pumpkin and digestive enzymes when she switched over and it seemed to help alot, i know alot of other people do the same. it might just be a matter of increasing RMB. as far as the not going to the bathroom, my girl does once a day and sometimes not everyday, and its usually tiny. you have to figure meat has alot of water in it so once the water comes out the actual bowel movement will be smaller. she eats 2 lbs a day and sometimes doesnt have to go to the bathroom and if she does its usually once.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Loose stools on raw usually means OVERfeeding but with the vomiting I would be a little concerned about blockage.

I would suggest a trip to the vets just to be safe.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Just checking to see how your dog is doing.


----------



## ducky (Aug 6, 2010)

My dog is doing great now. His symptoms have subsided and his stools seem to be more regular, no vomiting or runny stools outside of the 1 day it happened. 

At first I was concerned about the smaller size, but it seems to be expected after reading this thread and some additional info.

He mostly gets RMBs with a little MM and OM for good measure. 

Appreciate the insight guys. Thanks!


----------

